# Hurricane lake



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

Need some advice, want to take the kids to Hurricane lake for some freshwater fishing and camping.

What is biting and what bait to use, we are only use to salt water fishing, advice would be great.


----------



## Wishin4Bass (Oct 28, 2009)

use watermellon red flake, weightless for bass


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

I am also interested in taking my 8 y/o there but more interested in what can be caught under a bobber and a float. Any advice onthe bream/crappie and catfish?


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

Wigglers or crickets for the brim and chicken livers for the catfish. Not sure if you have a boat or not...if not, make sure you camp at the site with the pier. Makes for better fishing with the kids. Although the other side does have fingers in the water to fish from so either side will work. I just prefer the pier side when I take the kids.


----------

